# Japanese Woodworking Joints



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello everyone; 
I am starting this topic to deal with the art of hand cutting; "Japanese Joinery Technique", or if you want to go there, machine cutting such as by bandsaw….

This is a topic that intrigues and fascinates me and also is an area I am exploring into and wanting to learn more of. When I say that I can hand cut butterflies, half-laps, dovetails, scarfs--bladed scarfs just to name some joints, I am totally left scratching my head when I am told, that there are some four hundred japanese woodworking joints. To some of these, the way has already been lost and to the masters who can still make many of them,.... well, I am afraid they don't tell or talk much of the way.

So what I am asking is; are there any out there who can share in the names of some of these joints and the how too of the doing? Pictures of the joints, books, drawings, sketches and websites would also be welcome. I am not so much interested in what you have heard, but if you know the 'how of the way' or the 'zen of the joint', then I am all ears to hearing from you.

I'm enclosing a link I found yesterday while surfing with Dr. Google and will post that link, however I must say that I have had trouble getting this page to load right when using 'Firefox', so I would suggest using 'Internet Explorer': http://www.eurus.dti.ne.jp/~k-yazawa/english.htmll, and then click on 'Yazawa's Work: Original Joint Work;--"Box with Diamond Shaped Paper-thickness Joint".This is only one of many joints I have been studying as of lately and find truly beautiful and yet fully functional as useful.

To the masters and students of this type of art, I can only say that what you create is truly a work of art! 
Thank you.
Frank


----------



## Bigd85743 (Jan 28, 2007)

There are some pretty insane joints on that page! I'm pretty sure I don't have the kind of patience it would require to cut many of them! I've seen several books on japanese joinery on Amazon but I'm not sure they cover those types of joints. Some of those joints look like the guy came up with them himself.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Those are some neat joints. Some look like exagerated finger or box joints, while others indicate a lot of time involved in the design and cutting of the shapes.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Ah they look easy. NOT! But he probably thinks they are easy. A cut here, A cut there. And push them together. Are you sure those joint weren't made with just sawdust and epoxy glue.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I really liked the "finger joints". Makes the dovetail look bad. But til everyone sees these I'll stick with it, til I perfect it (which may be …never)


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmm, and those "finger Joints" are on a "safe box"... perhaps more of a hint on a puzzle box?

I think I saw a site like this that showed how (or at least hinted enough) at doing what I can only think to call a 'double dovetail' where the box or drawer cannot be pulled apart once assembled, and it more or less assembles on the diagonal.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

No, the joints looked like a hand with 1,3, 4 and 5 fingers. It was box #6 on the original joints link


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Scott: I've seen something like that also. You get one shot. Kind of like using a wedge in a blind tenon once you push it in you can't get it out. I tried that once on a gavel that I made and I had to hit the gavel on the floor hard to drive the handle into the round mortice. It didn't split and it went all the way in so I guess I was good to go.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes I saw that one Obi… was on two seperate trains of thought there. Pretty cool. That and the scissors joints, not my idea of fun or easy.


----------



## TruckGuy (Jan 26, 2007)

All I can say is WOW! I can imagine the amount of patience it must take to master that joinery.

The urushi finish work is awesome too.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

I believe that a number of these joints trick the eye. The ones that look impossible usually do so because we are locked into a way of thinking that depends on our past experience making joints. What look like a joint that slide together on one way actually fits together entirely differently.

Here's how he does one of his joints.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2007)

party pooper…though VERY helpful


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--and then I also dicovered that one of our own LumberJocks; Tony Ward is linked from the above website of Kintaro YAZAWA.

I also found this link by Tony Ward: www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/printthread.php?Cat=&Board=UBB8&main=2718398&type=thread

Great work.
Frank


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Not only are his small boxes amazingly well crafted, but even his workbench has such joinery, as well (check out the opening page, where he's hammering at the bench…).


----------



## Dollarbill (Jan 26, 2007)

Frank,
I have the Time Life series of "The Art of Woodworking". One of the series is entitled "The Handbook of Joinery". The book doesn't give instructions on the Japanese joinery but has about four pages of excelent drawings of about twelve of the very complicated joints.
Try the libarery.

Make Dust,
Bill


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Don, nothing gets past the guys down under, does it? Interesting joinery, isn't it?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello everyone;
I found another interesting site for those Japanese woodworking joints….

I believe one could get lost here and maybe never be able to find their way out.

*A half-lap, dovetailed joint*. www.aisf.or.jp/~jaanus/deta/k/koshikakearitsugi.htm

*A half-lapped, half-blind, tenoned dovetail joint*. www.aisf.or.jp/~jaanus/deta/k/koshiiremechigaitsukiaritsugi.htm

*Half-blind mortise and tenon gooseneck joint*. www.aisf.or.jp/~jaanus/deta/m/mechigaihozotsukikamatsugi.htm

*A gooseneck tenon and mortise joint*. www.aisf.or.jp/~jaanus/deta/k/kamatsugi.htm

I'm still interested in hearing from anyone who has the know how of how those joints are hand cut in my first post….?....anyone know how?
Thank you.
Frank


----------



## gizzard (Jan 12, 2007)

Personally, I think that guy has entirely too much time on his hands. Not that I'm jealous or anything like that…


----------



## TonyWard (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello everyone,

The last I spoke with Master Kintaro he said that some of his Joint Work may be picked up by the Fine Woodworking magazine,

Tony Ward


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Tony;
--glad to hear this and I look forward to a fine report from the folks at Fine Woodworking magazine!

Good news is the sound of a happy heart singing the art-full balance of a fine hand made wood joint and the knowing that all is locked in place….

GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi, Frank, I received an ad in my email box this morning for this book. Though you might be interested.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Don: I don't know if you noticed but the picture in the upper right corner of the Japanese book was our own Phillip's Joint.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

They've violated Philly's international copyright!


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--thanks Don;
I have used this company before when ordering books and since they are next door to me, they have served me well. http://www.shambhala.com/html/catalog/items/isbn/978-0-8348-1516-2.cfm?showZoom=true

Talking about the Phillip's Joint, take a look at this one; *No. 6109* http://www.nt.sakura.ne.jp/~garakuta/wood/english/tsugi/tomegata/6109.gif *and *
www.nt.sakura.ne.jp/~garakuta/wood/english/tsugi/tomegata/v1.htm

....more than a lifetime of wood joinery, and what do I know….!
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Those are all amazing joints!

I do not plan on doing that much manual work for my joints. Not to mention none of mine would look the same from one joint to the next. As Clint Eastwood said.." A man's got to know his limits".

Thanks for sharing Frank. Those do qualify as works of art.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Wow! I missed this topic all together. Yeehawww!!!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've seen your work Frank…and I know if you tackle this type of joinery, it's gonna turn out spectacular! Go fer it!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

How do you even begin to cut some of those?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

--and so, lets keep the comments and such coming!

Any who want to post photos or workings of 'wood joinery' are more then welcome to….
--and--
in answer to what you were asking *Bob*, one cut at a time or line upon line. Actually as I have studied and made some of these, the answer is found in what is one wanting and how much time is one wanting to invest.

Some want fast answers without wanting to take the time to study the need for that wood joint in the wood and project they are making. I remember a running discussion on another board where the discussion was of a certain wood joint and how to make, then out of no-where comes one who after drawing and working the joint out in his head and on paper….goes out to his workspace and completes the joint. He earned the bragging rights and then the discussion continued with the discusser's falling into two categories….those who didn't want the answer revealed till they had time themselves to work the answer out and those who wanted the answer without having to put in any amount of effort.

'Wood joinery' is that way, and that's why so many don't want to divulge the way, since the cost for them has been so time consuming. I have a saying that I have told to folks over and over across the years and having done a fair amount of home renovation work….for pay (yes I do like the green) and for charity (and yes I have done and still do charity work for individuals and organizations) I have proved this saying time and time again. "What is free, will not be valued as much as that which has cost you some work, money or time." Some might think this is a hard statement, but time and time again I have watched at what is given away and done because I felt the individual or individuals could not afford to pay and therefore need my service and though there are the surprises where some did value my gift….those surprises have been few.

When doing 'wood joinery' and trying to figure out a new joint or it's makings, all I really need is a picture of the joint and then I will sit down and start to sketch out the how to of the joint. I first work it out in my head and on paper along with the understanding of the piece of wood it will be going into….and no two species of wood move the same….and then I will head for my workspace and start working that joint. Two x fours and plywood make excellent mock ups to work on and yes, not all joints come the first, second or many many attempts, but where there is 'patience' and 'persistence', a marriage of a wood joint can be birthed forth.

So again in answer to your asking; "How do you even begin to cut some of those?" Line upon line, cut upon cut, here a little….there a little….and also let me again state, I am no expert or master in the making of these joints. I am only a worker of wood who loves to make 'wood joinery' and though as stated at the beginning of this topic, I can successfully make some, there are too many for me to ever find the time to figure out, but then in my next life who knows….

Thank you. 
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

This page were compiled by Lumberjock Takeshi


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Damian;
Actually I have his site, (Takeshi) on my computer, already bookmarked in my favorites from some time ago….and I am both surprised at my lack of not noting this *worthy worker of wood* and my forgetting to place a link in here.

So thank you for placing this link in here.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

Links do not work..


----------

